# sunrise



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

found this pic while cleaning out some old ones. i took it last fall in harvest time...one of the many benefits to being an early riser its the best part of the day


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great bear dont get to see many like that around here to many trees and not enough open land.


----------

